# Ankle Sprain or Fracture?? Snowboarding



## Rexzilla (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey guys!
Hurt my ankle really bad doing a toe slide stop today. Like my foot flexed up towards my shin. Heard a pop as it happened. I honestly thought I had broken it because it hurt so bad when it happened. I sat for a minute and the pain level went down to where I was able to do two more runs before deciding to call it a day.

It really hurts to walk on and feels like all the pain is coming from the joint area. It’s been about 6 hours since the incident and there is NO swelling or bruising. But even sitting with no weight on it there’s pain and I can’t stand to walk on it.

I’ve never seen anyone post on an injury like this so I wanted to know anyone’s thoughts. Is it a sprain of some degree or could it be a fracture?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Go see a doctor?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Impossible to know. The pop sound means nothing as sprains often make that noise. I have experienced both. The fracture developed immediate swelling. My wife could see it progressing before her eyes. 

But any walk in center can check it out and get an X-ray in minutes. Just do it.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Best to get an X ray. A friend of mine took an ankle shot with a popping sound. He did managed to side slip his way back down the mountain which led him to believe there wasn’t anything broken. Turns out to have been broken In 3 places.


----------



## OldSnow (Nov 20, 2019)

Get an xray and an mri/ultrasound. It'll tell you if there's any damage to the bones or the ligaments.


----------

